# Oleander



## msurf (Apr 26, 2015)

Aloha from Maui!
I am a brand Nubian bee keeper and this is my first post on this forum. 
I have had a top bar hive for approximately two months now. All is seemingly going well, other than having to correct a few combs here and there. The bees are extremely busy, having built 13 combs as of last week. 
Unfortunately, in my ignorance, have placed the hive near a flowering oleander hedge some 100 feet long and 20 feet high.  
The bees are not exclusively working the hedge...a great many are flying off to other sources.
Any advice on what to do in this situation?
Thank you in advance!
Aloha


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

It sure doesn't sound like a situation that needs any action from you. Bees fly where they want and forage on whatever they think will get them the most nutrition. Their needs change - sometimes they are after nectar, sometime pollen, sometimes water, sometimes the ingredients for propolis. I highly doubt that they will get everything from your hedge. In a where should we forage debate with the beekeeper, the bees *always* win.

(And welcome to BeeSource!)


----------



## msurf (Apr 26, 2015)

Thank you for the reply Andrew! I have been reading conflicting information on how honey could possibly be poisonous. With the hedge being as large as it is, and actually witnessing some bees in the flowers, it obviously raises concern. That said, I have not found any information regarding actual cases of honey tainted with oleander. 
Very new at this, so I certainly do not want to poison myself the first time out.
Thank you again!


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

As long as it's not monofloral oleander, it should be fine. From what I read on it years ago, it's toxic to the bees as well so it kind of keeps itself out of the system.


----------

